# [VZW] Video playback on CM 10 for verizon not working?



## ijtaghackallday (Jul 16, 2012)

I installed CM10 for verizon last night and ever since i flashed every youtube video that i load starts and stops every 2 seconds. I have full bar connection to my router but i have no idea why the video keeps not loading. Also netflix and nextvid dont work either. I can head the audio but the video is black. Has anyone else run into this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sabban (Jan 11, 2012)

While im still on stock, i cant get video on the g4tv video casts. I use pocketcasts to d/l the video and it wont play thru the in-app player, mx player to stock video player. Even tried beyondpod. Audio plays but no video.

Do.t know what the issue is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

